# Michelin Pilot Pump 26x2.3 track/park/whatever tire



## Picowatt (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Me, 12.5 minutes ago: "Why would I watch a 12 minute video about tires I don't care about?"

Me now: "Hmm, slicks look interesting. I may buy some AND some DTHs..."


----------



## Picowatt (Feb 26, 2014)

fly4130 said:


> Me, 12.5 minutes ago: "Why would I watch a 12 minute video about tires I don't care about?"
> 
> Me now: "Hmm, slicks look interesting. I may buy some AND some DTHs..."


Ya, I have a tendency to make long videos. 
Ive been a fairly strict DTH user for years now on 26 in bike. Even used the 20 in DTH on my race rig for a bit. 
These are pretty nice so far. I dont ahve a ton of time on them but They are going to stay on for the bulk of the winter season and get ridden at The Wheel Mill and Rays quite a bit.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

My DJ spends *most* of its time on the pump track, and two are asphalt by me, so these would be sweet. But when it is not on pavement my lack of skill really likes some sort of knob. This may be a mental hurdle for me. I have also been pondering a double header wheel mill and rays trip this winter. I am by Chicago, so its a bit of a haul but not terrible.

Thanks for the vid!


----------



## Picowatt (Feb 26, 2014)

fly4130 said:


> My DJ spends *most* of its time on the pump track, and two are asphalt by me, so these would be sweet. But when it is not on pavement my lack of skill really likes some sort of knob. This may be a mental hurdle for me. I have also been pondering a double header wheel mill and rays trip this winter. I am by Chicago, so its a bit of a haul but not terrible.
> 
> Thanks for the vid!


If you make a trip out to the Wheel Mill, shoot me a message. I am in Pittsburgh about 10 minutes from the park. Once I lowered the pressure ( still above 40 psi ) they still held very well on hard pack dirt. I will be hanging on to me SB8 tires for the summer, but unless I am riding dedicated dirt these will stay on.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm building a new DJ right now and it will be strictly dirt, other than clowning around in my neighborhood and I've been looking for 2.3 SB8's for weeks now. I'm thinking of going Kenda 360 and Booster at this point. I really wanted to try DTH, but I prefer to have 2.3's and no interest in skinwall.


----------

